# Evolving Band Saw Project



## wyeth (Jul 24, 2009)

*What to do with an old wooden spoon?*



I created this about a year ago as a first band saw box project. First I had 2 small boxes that looked somewhat like fish but were only large enough for a couple of keys or maybe rings. Then got the idea of joining them using an old wooden spoon. The tip of the spoon became the fin ( draw-pull ) for the larger drawer and recently I added a bit of polished copper wire for the other fish drawer.

Now I have to think of some use for this thing or something to add to the interest.





Here by the way is the back view.


In this series I plan to show you what I have finally come up with to add to this project over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## wyeth (Jul 24, 2009)

*Bit of practice pine*

From time to time I had done a bit of practice carving , pyrography and edge finger jointing on some scrap pine so I wondered if I could work this up into something to fit the underwater theme of the band saw project.

The idea of a cuttlefish and its prey began to take a vague shape in my imagination.




So I penciled in some outlines and started carving.



Not very promising yet but things should get better.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

wyeth said:


> *Bit of practice pine*
> 
> From time to time I had done a bit of practice carving , pyrography and edge finger jointing on some scrap pine so I wondered if I could work this up into something to fit the underwater theme of the band saw project.
> 
> ...


good start


----------



## wyeth (Jul 24, 2009)

*Developing the Cuttle Fish*

I started by working on the body,tail and tentacles of the Cuttle Fish.


The idea with relief carving is to create shadow patterns that make the objects appear more 3-D than they actually are. To be effective they have to be correctly lit - usually by unidirectional light from above and to one side. The final display situation for the carving needs to be kept in mind. Small changes in lighting will make a large difference in the final impact. 
I don't want this carving to look too finished. The texture created by the carving tools adds to the interest in the shadow effects. I also have those random burn patterns to incorporate in some way.


In this case I photographed in sunlight turning the object until I got more or less the best shadow pattern available.

The tentacles are wrapping around something but so far I'm not quite sure what.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

wyeth said:


> *Developing the Cuttle Fish*
> 
> I started by working on the body,tail and tentacles of the Cuttle Fish.
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## wyeth (Jul 24, 2009)

*More incorporation of random areas*

I decided that the cuttlefish is attacking a fish as the wood looks a bit like a fish tail shape after I did some band saw outlining so I worked on giving more form to that area.


The end of the wood has some finger-joint routing that seems to look OK.


The area below the fishtail looks like a good place to shape some coral type formation.

The eye of the cuttlefish is formed using 2 sizes of forstner bit on the drill press.
The area below the cuttlefish seems to suggest the head of a fish - maybe the other end of the one being attacked to I worked on that.
I also added to the pattern surrounding the large hole that had been drilled through the original pine and started another area of coral.
The pyrography looks a bit like some sort of seaweed so I decided to outline and preserve this as well.


So this is where it now stands and I am thinking the original project might attach something like this.


----------



## wyeth (Jul 24, 2009)

*More or less finished*

The reason I started this blog was to show a project that sort of evolved over time - at least a year so far - and illustrates one of the ways I seem to gain enjoyment from messing about in the workshop. I see a lot of small box makers who seem to work this way finding new and unusual ways of creating something from what seem to be left over cutoffs and so on.
Anyway I can now show you the finishing touches to this stage of my project - but it is still not finished.
It may become a decorative addition to some larger project in time.
The whole carving had now been coated with a pine sealer that will help if I decide to stain it later or may just remain as it is.
The little fish boxes have been attached using epoxy glue and a few strategically placed pins.

Here you can see the coral effect has been enhanced using one of those specially shaped screwdrivers as a punch.

And here I added a bit more pyrographic work to suggest fish scales.

The head end of the fish has had quite a bit more work - this is all meant to be semi-abstract of course - not by any means an attempt to be realistic.
There has been a little finishing work to this area.

And to this area.
As I said the boxes are now attached.
Sorry about the clamp impression - I'll have to steam that out if I can.

And there we have it until I think of something else to incorporate it into.

Back view.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

wyeth said:


> *More or less finished*
> 
> The reason I started this blog was to show a project that sort of evolved over time - at least a year so far - and illustrates one of the ways I seem to gain enjoyment from messing about in the workshop. I see a lot of small box makers who seem to work this way finding new and unusual ways of creating something from what seem to be left over cutoffs and so on.
> Anyway I can now show you the finishing touches to this stage of my project - but it is still not finished.
> ...


I'm impressed with the obvious level of skill it took to make this. But I have to say, it is just plain UGLY! Sorry.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

wyeth said:


> *More or less finished*
> 
> The reason I started this blog was to show a project that sort of evolved over time - at least a year so far - and illustrates one of the ways I seem to gain enjoyment from messing about in the workshop. I see a lot of small box makers who seem to work this way finding new and unusual ways of creating something from what seem to be left over cutoffs and so on.
> Anyway I can now show you the finishing touches to this stage of my project - but it is still not finished.
> ...


Individually, I like the pieces. I would enjoy seeing it in person. I'm not sure of the joining of the two. Very nice work. I wouldn't say ugly, but unusual would seem to fit. I have never felt that i have the 'vision' that an artist has to make art. I tend to do utilitarian things, like boxes. This adds a nice bandsaw box to a nice art piece. I hope you post the results when you add it to a larger piece.
Robert I just looked at your home. I'm 61 and often tell people I just make what I want. One of the benefits of being older and not always trying to impress anyone.


----------



## wyeth (Jul 24, 2009)

wyeth said:


> *More or less finished*
> 
> The reason I started this blog was to show a project that sort of evolved over time - at least a year so far - and illustrates one of the ways I seem to gain enjoyment from messing about in the workshop. I see a lot of small box makers who seem to work this way finding new and unusual ways of creating something from what seem to be left over cutoffs and so on.
> Anyway I can now show you the finishing touches to this stage of my project - but it is still not finished.
> ...


Thanks Robert,
This was just meant to illustrate how one thing can lead to another in a totally unplanned exercise which is really just practice work done using really cheap recycled or scrap material.
This kind of thing is a bit like rough sketching when looking for ideas that might lead on to some really new and original finished painting.I like very much the variety and workmanship in your work.

Jim,
I don't mind providing the UGLY but now its up to you to provide the GOOD or the BAD so we can gain some idea of your particular tastes. Do you have anything to show?
David


----------



## wyeth (Jul 24, 2009)

*Evolution continues - expect the unexpected!*

Nearly 3 years ago I halted this blog - perhaps a little discouraged that some found it *ugly* or at least disconcerting aesthetically.
It sat about for years as things do but evolution comes in bursts as does inspiration.
REALLY do we all find everything in nature beautiful? Not at all - but everything in nature is beautiful to at least some of us.
So it is with Art and Craft.

*SUDDENLY THINGS ARE ON THE MOVE AGAIN.*



































*BUT HEY! What is this?*









*and this*


































It seems as if the SKI GUY I recently built has started something

and as I started this blog to illustrate

when you are playing about-- the unexpected happens as I am sure we all experience even when we think we are working to plan.

It seems this project has a long way yet to go -* Please stay tuned.
*

Hopefully the next episode will come sooner than 3 years - I am nearly 71 now after all.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

wyeth said:


> *Evolution continues - expect the unexpected!*
> 
> Nearly 3 years ago I halted this blog - perhaps a little discouraged that some found it *ugly* or at least disconcerting aesthetically.
> It sat about for years as things do but evolution comes in bursts as does inspiration.
> ...


Well…....................I say you are making some kind of "wave" prop. Am I close?? Whatever it is, your mind is working overtime! Keep on, keepin' on!


----------



## wyeth (Jul 24, 2009)

wyeth said:


> *Evolution continues - expect the unexpected!*
> 
> Nearly 3 years ago I halted this blog - perhaps a little discouraged that some found it *ugly* or at least disconcerting aesthetically.
> It sat about for years as things do but evolution comes in bursts as does inspiration.
> ...


Very close indeed Mate and yes another video is in the wings but the project has a way to go.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

wyeth said:


> *Evolution continues - expect the unexpected!*
> 
> Nearly 3 years ago I halted this blog - perhaps a little discouraged that some found it *ugly* or at least disconcerting aesthetically.
> It sat about for years as things do but evolution comes in bursts as does inspiration.
> ...


You are definitely a creative guy wyeth with some interesting ideas. Keep up the good work!


----------

